# Nass or White Memorial?



## Gremf (Jun 2, 2009)

Taking a personal day to attend a DEP event in Thomaston and hope to pop smoke around 2 PM or so.

What should I ride?  If I can't get anyone to give me a tour of Nass I think I will hit White Memorial.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't ridden WM that much, but it's mostly fire road/doubletrack. How long are you looking to ride (i.e. distance)? Perhaps we could describe a route at Nass for you.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Nass is better all around, unless you really have a thing for fire roads.  I'd give you a tour, but I won't be getting there until 5:30 or 6 today.

Nass is a lot bigger, with a lot more trails all over the place, so it's harder to find everything.  It's hard to get lost at White Memorial, you can pretty much ride all the 'trails' they allow bikes on in a couple of hours.

Let me know where you decide I'll try to give you a few pointers on where to ride.


----------



## Gremf (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I will see if any one from CF offers a tour, otherwise I will bring the SSer to WM because I have been wanting to try this place for quite sometime.  

Sounds like WM could be ideal for fixed gear off road riding!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

There is some climbing in sections of WM, particularly on the east side of 63, but there's a lot I imagine you could cruise on a SS.  If that's your plan I'd probably start at the main lot by the museum, you can buy a map in the museum if you're interested (as long as you get there before 5pm).  Or you can get a *map online*.


----------



## Gremf (Jun 2, 2009)

What kind of climbing?  Hike-a-bike, stoopid hiker trails, or well thought out ascents?  I can climb most stuff on my gearing (34:19t), just depends on whether the give-a-shizzle meeting is pegged or not.



bvibert said:


> There is some climbing in sections of WM, particularly on the east side of 63, but there's a lot I imagine you could cruise on a SS.  If that's your plan I'd probably start at the main lot by the museum, you can buy a map in the museum if you're interested (as long as you get there before 5pm).  Or you can get a *map online*.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

It's all typical fire road so the few climbs I know of on the East side of 63 are all easily rideable. You'll probably have no problem on the SS.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Just some longish climbs on fire roads, some slightly washed out in spots.  Nothing crazy steep, but some climbs have their moments.


----------

